# The little guys[mx]



## MX962 (Mar 16, 2008)

Very cold wind snow rain hail and some sun on accation ,But they still race despite frozen fingers !

















Shot with Canon 10D
AV mode
70-200 2.8
@ f-2.8


----------



## quickshot (Mar 16, 2008)

Well done


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 16, 2008)

Ive always wanted to do that, haha

great shots!

I really like number 3


----------



## MX962 (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks !


----------



## Ockie (Mar 18, 2008)

Great shots!


----------



## 68Whiskey (Mar 18, 2008)

Agreed. Great shots. Good to see people in the world still working with the 10D.


----------



## DPW2007 (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice shots - I like number two the most though - especially because you can see the dust and soil coming off it.

David


----------



## MX962 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks every one . Yea I still love my 10D its been through hell and back covered in mudd ,froze ,wet ,and has never failed me yet,knock on wood ! ha ,but it is getting replaced this year but wont be forggoten


----------



## Fluxion (Mar 20, 2008)

AWESOME! I like Number two the best. I like how he is learning to whip the bike! Even better that he's on a KTM! I ride a KTM250sx BTW.


----------



## MX962 (Mar 21, 2008)

Fluxion said:


> AWESOME! I like Number two the best. I like how he is learning to whip the bike! Even better that he's on a KTM! I ride a KTM250sx BTW.


Thanks nice ride too. But the bike in shot #2 is acually a LEM 50cc not sure of the model,although LEM and KTM use many of the same parts in there machines. The kid has 4 different bikes all the way up to an 85 BTW.


----------



## eterrisinCYQX (Mar 24, 2008)

Fluxion said:


> AWESOME! I like Number two the best. I like how he is learning to whip the bike! Even better that he's on a KTM! I ride a KTM250sx BTW.


 
You realize you could have had a nicer bike for half the price, right?​


----------



## MX962 (Mar 24, 2008)

http://www.brownie-camera.com/ Here is a link you may find helpfull ,I see you have a Brownie ! I have 7 different models 





eterrisinCYQX said:


> You realize you could have had a nicer bike for half the price, right?​


Half the price those go for around 6500 us here ?


----------



## eterrisinCYQX (Mar 25, 2008)

MX962 said:


> http://www.brownie-camera.com/ Here is a link you may find helpfull ,I see you have a Brownie ! I have 7 different models
> Half the price those go for around 6500 us here ?


 
Thanks a lot!

6500? I need to move:mrgreen:.

I priced a 250SX from the dealer here the other day-$9500 plus tax. I could have a race-prepped CRF 250 and enough spare parts to rebuild it for that here.

I do want a KTM, though. The 450 supermotard, preferably, but I'm not picky:mrgreen:​


----------

